# Surface Preparation



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm about to attempt my first veneering job using quarter cut mahogany on an MDF substrate with hide glue.
My question is, should I seal the MDF to reduce glue absorption before scuffing it with 80 grit and then toothing it?


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

No.

Jerry


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Ta.


----------

